# ALDABRATORTOISES.COM



## ALDABRAMAN

*OK, We are in the infant stages of two web sites, one is www.AldabraTortoises.com. Please feel free to comment, recommend, and/or make any suggestions that you feel would make this site better and more informative. The Galop info will all be changed to focus on aldabra info and an aldabra hatchling care sheet is in the works. All input and feed back is welcome!*


----------



## Laura

they gather in areas of carrion? mis spell or? 
under breeding... may needs to be May...


----------



## jaizei

Looks like a good start. Are you making it yourself? 

The link to the "Contact Us" page is broke. 

I also think that you should remove the dollar amounts ($100, $20) from the Breeders/Sell Your Tortoises/Advertise With Us page. I think it would be better to just have the "For information on joining our website, please email us..." at the bottom and whoever is interested can contact you to go over details. I also think you should remove/reduce the redundant links (Breeders/Sell Your Tortoises/Advertise With Us).


----------



## wellington

Looking good. However. The three sections listed below all have the same paragraph in it's section: ?

Breeders
Sell Your Tortoises
Advertise with us

I would like to see more on captive care and breeding. Personal experience/knowledge. You can't find any info on that. I understand you have a hatchling care sheet in the works, that will be very helpful. I would also like to see a care sheet for after hatchling size. That is almost impossible to find on any tortoise species.

I also think you should put more pics of all the different stages. Hatchling, yearling, maybe 5 years then adults


----------



## hlester22

The contact us link was broken for me as well. Sell Your Tortoises ,Advertise with us and breeders links, at this point all seem kind of redundant. All the info on the home page is awesome, but maybe shouldn't be on the homepage. Maybe more eye candy on the home page to get people's attention. Otherwise it's looking good.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*Thank you all that have commented so far, a lot of the format and stuff will be changed, it was just created and we just plugged in stuff. *



jaizei said:


> Looks like a good start. Are you making it yourself?
> 
> The link to the "Contact Us" page is broke.
> 
> I also think that you should remove the dollar amounts ($100, $20) from the Breeders/Sell Your Tortoises/Advertise With Us page. I think it would be better to just have the "For information on joining our website, please email us..." at the bottom and whoever is interested can contact you to go over details. I also think you should remove/reduce the redundant links (Breeders/Sell Your Tortoises/Advertise With Us).



*No I have a partner in this who is doing all of the computer programming. *



wellington said:


> Looking good. However. The three sections listed below all have the same paragraph in it's section: ?
> 
> Breeders
> Sell Your Tortoises
> Advertise with us
> 
> I would like to see more on captive care and breeding. Personal experience/knowledge. You can't find any info on that. I understand you have a hatchling care sheet in the works, that will be very helpful. I would also like to see a care sheet for after hatchling size. That is almost impossible to find on any tortoise species.
> 
> I also think you should put more pics of all the different stages. Hatchling, yearling, maybe 5 years then adults



*All good stuff, most of this we are planning to do. *




hlester22 said:


> The contact us link was broken for me as well. Sell Your Tortoises ,Advertise with us and breeders links, at this point all seem kind of redundant. All the info on the home page is awesome, but maybe shouldn't be on the homepage. Maybe more eye candy on the home page to get people's attention. Otherwise it's looking good.



*Good stuff, more of a information site with one contact directly to me is my plan. This is our first draft and some of this stuff will be deleted and more appropriate will be added. *


----------



## nicoleandrocky

looks good! 
didn't find anything too wrong with it, and it looks really good, love the pics


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*Thanks for all of your input. I have removed the link for now until we can update, add and change a few things.*


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY

Great site. The three sections do have the same info as stated above by wellington. Another...under Galapagos for sale, you stated the aldab was on the right and Galaps on the left but I think it's the other way around, lmk if I'm mistaken  everything else seems good..gluck! Awesome to have your own website and share with others who are passionate about aldabs.


----------



## JeffG

It's looking really good! The only thing I noticed was the way the banner picture is stretched out making them look like REALLY big pancake tortoises. Is that intentional?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

JeffG said:


> It's looking really good! The only thing I noticed was the way the banner picture is stretched out making them look like REALLY big pancake tortoises. Is that intentional?



*Thank you, there is a lot i need to have changed. In the works!*


----------



## Kerryann

Looks very nice. Is it in wordpress?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Kerryann said:


> Looks very nice. Is it in wordpress?



*Actually, We have no further association with that site. Our picturers are being used and that is it.*


----------



## Jacob

Congrats!


----------



## Snapper925

Great site! Very informative, I enjoyed reading it!


----------

